# Ragdollkittens!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Yey! Yesterday my female Samira gave birth to five healthy babies! Two girls and three boys, all in all. :kittyturn 

Some pictures:

Mommie with all her babies:









No 1 male:









No 2 female:









No 3 female:









No 4 male:









No 5 male:









Now I can't wait to see what colors they are! :yellbounce


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations! :yellbounce 

We'll be waiting for more pictures :wink:


----------



## ying (Jan 8, 2006)

Mummy is so beautiful and radiant. I am sure the little princesses will grow up gorgeous too.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww adorable, how are they getting on now ??


----------

